# Phone # correction for free white homers



## Ray Heath (Nov 14, 2009)

I gave the wrong area code for my phone number. Anyone interested in adopting these birds please contact me at 256-543-0579, or go to my website at whitedovereleasesalabama.com I have about 75 white homers that can be used for breeders. The oldest birds are 3yrs old.
Sorry about the mistake!

These birds will only be adopted to qualified people. Please, if you are a dog trainer do not even think about calling me!!!!!!

Thanks so much
Ray


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Ray Heath said:


> I gave the wrong area code for my phone number. Anyone interested in adopting these birds please contact me at 256-543-0579, or go to my website at whitedovereleasesalabama.com I have about 75 white homers that can be used for breeders. The oldest birds are 3yrs old.
> Sorry about the mistake!
> 
> These birds will only be adopted to qualified people. Please, if you are a dog trainer do not even think about calling me!!!!!!
> ...



Sent you a PM....


----------



## colebiltgen (Dec 4, 2009)

i sent you a PM


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Are these still available?


----------



## Ray Heath (Nov 14, 2009)

these birds have already been adopted. Sorry.


----------

